# Is there a specific Harmonic Balancer Puller needed for the Nissan Frontier



## trucksR4girls (Mar 25, 2005)

I am attempting to remove the crankshaft pulley on my 02 Frontier. I've borrowed a friends puller kit and it does not fit at all. I've looked up tool websites but a lot specify for other makes (mostly American), also they don't list the length of the 'plate' puller which holds the main bolt and should sit flush against the pulley. I suppose I could call the cust svc on at these websites to ask specific questions about the measurements. However, I've been running into a lot of dead-ends. Does anyone know if this job requires a specific harmonic puller that is designed specifically for the frontier or Nissan and where I can get it (i.e. brand, website) or any suggestions would help.

Thanks


----------

